# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مهندسی پلیمر

## nafise

*دیباچه:*  هرکجا هستید باید بدانید که‌ یکی‌ از فرآورده‌های‌ صنعت‌ پلیمر در اطراف‌  شما است‌. چرا که‌ این‌ صنعت‌ در ساخت‌ رنگ‌ درها و دیوارهای‌ خانه‌ها و  پوشاک‌، پوشش‌ کابل‌ها و سیم‌ها و هرآنچه‌ که‌ از لاستیک‌ یا پلاستیک‌  ساخته‌ شده‌ است‌، نقش‌ کلیدی‌ دارد. پلیمرها به‌ دو دسته‌ طبیعی‌ و  مصنوعی‌ تقسیم‌ می‌شوند. پلیمرهای‌ طبیعی‌ موادی‌ مانند ترکیب‌های‌  سلولزی‌، چوب‌، کاغذ و پشم‌ هستند و از مواد نفتی‌ نیز می‌توان‌ مواد  پلیمری‌ مصنوعی‌ را ساخت‌. مهندسی‌ پلیمر دارای‌ دو گرایش‌ اصلی‌ صنایع‌  پلیمر و تکنولوژی‌ و علوم‌ رنگ‌ است‌.   
*گرایش‌ صنایع‌ پلیمر :* 
هدف‌ رشته‌ مهندسی‌ صنایع‌ پلیمر  تولید کلیه‌ محصولات‌ پلیمری‌ از قبیل‌ لاستیک‌، پلاستیک‌، الاستومر، رزین‌  و سایر مواد مورد نیاز صنعت‌ است‌. پلیمرها کاربرد پزشکی‌ نیز دارند.  مثلاً دندان‌ مصنوعی‌ و لنزهای‌ چشمی‌ همه‌ از مواد پلیمری‌ ساخته‌  می‌شوند. در کل می‌توان گفت که مهندسی صنایع پلیمر شناخت، طراحی،‌  فرمولاسیون، آنالیز و بررسی خواص فیزیکی و مکانیکی سه ماده عمده لاستیک،‌  پلاستیک و کامپوزیت است.     *درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل* *دروس‌ مشترک‌ در‌ گرایش‌های‌ مختلف مهندسی‌ پلیمر:* 
ریاضیات‌ عمومی‌، فیزیک‌ عمومی‌،  شیمی‌ عمومی‌، برنامه‌نویسی‌ کامپیوتر، کارگاه‌ عمومی‌، شیمی‌ آلی‌، مبانی‌  مهندسی‌ برق‌، موازنه‌ انرژی‌ و مواد، ترمودینامیک‌ مهندسی‌، شیمی‌  پلیمریزاسیون‌، انتقال‌ حرارت‌، مکانیک‌ سیالات‌، انتقال‌ جرم‌، عملیات‌  واحد، کنترل‌ فرآیندها، اقتصاد و طرح‌ مهندسی‌، نقشه‌کشی‌ صنعتی‌، استاتیک‌  و مقاومت‌ مصالح‌، ترمودینامیک‌ مهندسی‌، مکانیک‌ سیالات‌، انتقال‌  حرارت‌، موازنه‌ انرژی‌ و مواد، عملیات‌ واحد، سینتیک‌ و طرح‌ راکتور،  کنترل‌ فرایندها، شیمی‌ فیزیک‌، انتقال‌ جرم‌، ریاضیات‌ مهندسی‌، روش‌های‌  اندازه‌گیری‌ کمیت‌های‌ مهندسی‌، شیمی‌ فیزیک‌ پلیمرها، شیمی‌ سینتیک‌  پلیمریزاسیون‌، وسائل‌ اندازه‌گیری‌ مشخصات‌ مولکولی‌ پلیمرها، روش‌های‌  اندازه‌گیری‌ مشخصات‌ پلیمرها، مهندسی‌ و کارگاه‌ پلاستیک‌، رئولوژی‌  پلیمرها، اصول‌ مهندسی‌ پلیمریزاسیون‌، خواص‌ فیزیکی‌ و مکانیکی‌ پلیمرها،  تکنولوژی‌ و خواص‌ فیزیکی‌ الیاف‌، مهندسی‌ و کارگاه‌ الاستومر، تکنولوژی‌ و  کارگاه‌ کامپوزیت‌ها، خواص‌ و کاربرد پلیمرهای‌ طبیعی‌.   
*دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ صنایع‌ پلیمر :* 
رئولوژی‌ پلیمرها، مهندسی‌ الاستومر،  مهندسی‌ پلاستیک‌، تکنولوژی‌ کامپوزیت‌ها، تکنولوژی‌ و خواص‌ فیزیکی‌  الیاف‌. (بسیاری‌ از درس‌های‌ این‌ گرایش‌ همراه با آزمایشگاه‌ است‌.)   
*گرایش‌ تکنولوژی‌ و علوم‌ رنگ‌ :* 
امروزه 4 الی 5% از در آمد ناخالص  دولت‌ها صرف خوردگی فلزات می‌شود. البته در ایران هنوز آماری در این مورد  ارائه نشده است، اما "کمیته تحقیقات رنگ و خوردگی" که زیر نظر "شرکت ملی  پخش فرآورده‌های نفتی ایران" دایر شده است، معتقد است که از دیر باز یکی از  معضلات شرکت ملی پخش فرآورده‌های نفتی ایران، مشکلات ناشی از خوردگی مخازن  و لوله‌ها بوده است.بدون شک پاسخگوی این مشکل متخصصان رشته تکنولوژی و  علوم رنگ هستند زیرا یک بخش مهم از دروس این رشته در مورد پوشش‌دهی (یکی از  راه‌های مبارزه با خوردگی) است. در کل دروس‌ گرایش‌ در دوره‌ کارشناسی‌  به‌ دو بخش‌ تقسیم‌ می‌شود. یک‌ بخش‌ در مورد سنتز مواد رنگزا است‌ که‌  کاربرد آن‌ در صنعت‌ نساجی‌، چاپ‌ و چرم‌سازی‌ است و بخش‌ دوم‌ پوشش‌دهی‌  است‌ که‌ روی‌ سطوح‌ فلزی‌ یا غیرفلزی‌ مانند پلیمرها، چوب‌ یا بتن‌  استفاده‌ می‌گردد.   
*دروس‌ تخصصی‌ گرایش‌ تکنولوژی‌ و علوم‌ رنگ‌:* 
مهندسی‌ رزین‌های‌ صنعتی‌، تکنولوژی‌  تولید رنگ‌، شیمی‌ و تکنولوژی‌ مواد رنگزا، کنترل‌ رنگ‌، تکنولوژی‌  جوهرهای‌ چاپ‌. (بسیاری‌ از درس‌های‌ این‌ گرایش‌ همراه با آزمایشگاه‌  است‌.)   
*توانایی‌های‌ لازم :* 
واحدهای‌ کارگاه‌ و آزمایشگاه‌ در هر  دو گرایش‌ مهندسی‌ پلیمر اهمیت‌ بسزایی‌ دارد. به‌ همین‌ دلیل‌ دانشجوی‌  این‌ رشته‌ باید قوی‌ بوده‌ و تحمل‌ ساعت‌ها کار در آزمایشگاه‌ را داشته‌  باشد. دانشجوی‌ گرایش‌ تکنولوژی‌ و علوم‌ رنگ‌ نیز نباید حساس‌ باشد و  باید‌ بوی‌ مواد شیمیایی‌ مختلف‌ را تحمل کند و بیماری‌ کوررنگی‌ نیز  نداشته‌ باشد تا هنگام‌ ساخت‌ رنگ‌ دچار مشکل‌ نگردد. در کل‌ یک‌ دانشجوی‌  مهندسی‌ پلیمر لازم است شیمی‌ را بداند تا بتواند پلیمر را بفهمد. همچنین‌  این‌ رشته‌ مثل‌ همه‌ رشته‌های‌ مهندسی‌ نیاز به‌ ریاضیات‌ قوی‌ دارد و  بالاخره‌ دانشجوی‌ این‌ رشته‌ باید به‌ زبان‌ انگلیسی‌ مسلط‌ بوده‌ و  طریقه‌ استفاده‌ از رایانه‌ را نیز بداند.   
*موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران‌ :* 
امروزه‌ بیش‌ از 50% قطعات‌ خودروها  از مواد پلیمری‌ ساخته‌ می‌شود. در صنایع‌ برق‌، الکترونیک‌ و مخابرات‌ نیز  پلیمرهای‌ مصنوعی‌ به‌ عنوان‌ عایق‌های‌ الکتریکی‌ جایگاه‌ بسیار مهمی‌  دارند. در صنعت‌ پوشاک‌ نیز پلیمرها مؤثر هستند. در صنایع‌ حمل‌ و نقل‌،  صنایع‌ نظامی‌، پزشکی‌، کشاورزی‌ و بسته‌بندی‌ کاربرد مواد پلیمری‌ بسیار  گسترده‌ است‌. فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ مهندسی‌ پلیمر گرایش‌ تکنولوژی‌ و علوم‌  رنگ‌ نیز می‌توانند در کارخانجات‌ رنگ‌سازی‌ به‌ تولید رنگینه‌های‌ مصنوعی‌  بپردازند. از سوی دیگر امروزه‌ صنعت‌ پوشش‌دهی‌ بسیار گسترش‌ یافته‌ است‌  تا جایی‌ که‌ در کنار هر صنعت‌ مادر حتماً یک‌ صنعت‌ پوشش‌دهی‌ حضوری‌  فعال‌ دارد؛ از دگمه‌های‌ یک‌ پیراهن‌ و سگک‌ کفش‌ گرفته‌ تا دستگیره‌  درها، پوشش‌های‌ صنعتی‌ مثل‌ ضد خوردگی‌ و پوشش‌های‌ تزئینی‌. در حال حاضر  در بسیاری‌ از شرکت‌ها یک‌ لیسانس‌ شیمی‌ کار یک‌ مهندس‌ پلیمر را انجام‌  می‌دهد اما هر شرکتی‌ که‌ یک‌ مهندسی‌ پلیمر استخدام‌ کرده‌ تازه‌ به‌  کارآیی‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ این‌ رشته‌ پی‌ برده‌ است‌.

کتاب آشنایی با رشته های دانشگاهی سازمان سنجش آموزش کشورتالیف خانم فیروزه سودایی ونرم افزار سامان رشته ی سازمان سنجش

----------

